# Recommendations for shell collecting



## lamb (Nov 8, 2012)

What resorts/locations do you recommend for shell collecting?  Sanibel Island is well recommended but I don't often see timeshares available.  We have no limitations re: location so I'm hoping that other suggestions may result in a match for us.  Thanks!


----------



## Timeshare Von (Nov 8, 2012)

lamb said:


> What resorts/locations do you recommend for shell collecting?  Sanibel Island is well recommended but I don't often see timeshares available.  We have no limitations re: location so I'm hoping that other suggestions may result in a match for us.  Thanks!



You may be able to find a T/S in the Ft Myers/Bonita Springs area.  It is an easy drive over to Sanibel/Captiva, plus I've done a lot of sand dollar collecting right on the Ft. Myers' beach . . . LOTS of them at low tide.


----------



## ronparise (Nov 8, 2012)

Timeshare Von said:


> You may be able to find a T/S in the Ft Myers/Bonita Springs area.  It is an easy drive over to Sanibel/Captiva, plus I've done a lot of sand dollar collecting right on the Ft. Myers' beach . . . LOTS of them at low tide.



Add to that list Naples...But all of these are tough to trade into....Lehigh Acres Resort isnt anyones first choice, but it is only about 30 miles to Sanibel..


----------



## Timeshare Von (Nov 8, 2012)

ronparise said:


> Add to that list Naples...But all of these are tough to trade into....Lehigh Acres Resort isnt anyones first choice, but it is only about 30 miles to Sanibel..



Good point on trading availability.  I loved our time at Golf Villas at Bonita Springs when I owned at Split Rock in the Poconos and they had a partnership agreement with Golf Villas, where we could stay at either resort as if our home resort.

I don't know which exchange company they trade in, and while not on the beach, it was a nice home base resort for visiting Florida's gulf coast.


----------



## Sea Six (Nov 8, 2012)

Timeshare Von said:


> Good point on trading availability.  I loved our time at Golf Villas at Bonita Springs when I owned at Split Rock in the Poconos and they had a partnership agreement with Golf Villas, where we could stay at either resort as if our home resort.
> 
> I don't know which exchange company they trade in, and while not on the beach, it was a nice home base resort for visiting Florida's gulf coast.



We used to do the same thing back in the late 80's / early 90's.  I think we spent most of our time at Barefoot Beach or Lover's Key.  We eventually bought a week on Marco Island, and now we live there.  We haven't used our week at Club Regency in almost 10 years.


----------



## kjsgrammy (Nov 8, 2012)

Depends on the time of year for best shelling is what we've noticed.  We have a condo in Sarasota and frequent Siesta Key Beach often.  One January we collected over 100 sand dollars between two of us - we were giving away handfuls to people.  Other times, we find olive shells, conch shells, and other types.  Lately (these past couple of weeks) we haven't found any what we refer to as "decent, unbroken" shells when walking the beach.

There are a number of TS units in Sarasota as well as Longboat Key - you just need to put in an on-going search with RCI.


----------



## kwelty (Nov 8, 2012)

You may want to consider the Wyndham resort Ocean Ridge at Edisto Beach SC.


----------



## lamb (Nov 8, 2012)

Didn't realize that SC beaches may have options too.  We found beautiful shells in Naples but my visit was in the 90's so I have no idea how things have changed since.  I showed my 9 year old a picture on TUG that someone posted of shells and sand dollars they found while in Sanibel.  He's been eager to go ever since.


----------



## lvhmbh (Nov 9, 2012)

Marco Island but you have to get up really early - there are alot of people walking the beach, some shelling but others just out for an early morning walk.  Because the beach near the water is very "shelly" you need to wear sneakers to walk so the shells get crushed.


----------



## Bwolf (Nov 9, 2012)

I see some Sanibel from time to time on Interval.  That leads to the question, are you with Interval or RCI?

If you want Sanibel and are II, I'd do a request first or a deposit - your choice.  If you are RCI, I have no recommendations.

What time of year would you like to go?


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 9, 2012)

On one of our trips to Hilton Head we took an excursion that takes you to a sand bar island that only appears at low tide and every day disappears under the water for the rest of the time.  We saw dozens of sand dollars, both live and dead star fish, a live closed clam the size of a nerf football and many other shells.  You can't take the live shell fish but they were neat to see.  

I also agree that Edisto had a lot of intact interesting shells.


----------



## lamb (Nov 9, 2012)

I am in II, RCI, and TPI.  We are flexible on the time of year.  Thanksgiving of next year and Christmas week are options.  We try to vacation when they kids have off from school so the second half of June and July are options too.


----------



## csxjohn (Nov 9, 2012)

ronparise said:


> Add to that list Naples...But all of these are tough to trade into....Lehigh Acres Resort isnt anyones first choice, but it is only about 30 miles to Sanibel..



If you look into Lehigh Resort Club, they trade with RCI, II, and VRI*ety.  An easy trade in the summer and easy to own.


----------



## Bwolf (Nov 9, 2012)

lamb said:


> I am in II, RCI, and TPI.  We are flexible on the time of year.  Thanksgiving of next year and Christmas week are options.  We try to vacation when they kids have off from school so the second half of June and July are options too.



I have seen June and July in II.  You could try a request first, while monitoring RCI and TPI.  That is your call, depending on what you want to do.  I'd say Thanksgiving and Christmas week may be tough to get.


----------



## Sea Six (Nov 9, 2012)

lvhmbh said:


> Marco Island but you have to get up really early - there are alot of people walking the beach, some shelling but others just out for an early morning walk.  Because the beach near the water is very "shelly" you need to wear sneakers to walk so the shells get crushed.



The best thing about Marco Island is that it is in the 10,000 Islands, and there are beaches all around that can only be accessed by boat.  This is the best shelling experience, as you do not have to compete with the tourists.   If you don't have a boat, there are dozens of tours available to pick from that will gladly take you to the best shelling ever.


----------



## Jim Bryan (Nov 10, 2012)

*Shell Key*

http://www.shellkeyshuttle.com/ Nice day trip


----------



## Bwolf (Dec 7, 2012)

Don't know if this is suitable lamb, but I saw it this morning.

[_Sighting_ deleted.]

_I'm sorry, but info such as what you posted belongs in the TUG Members-only Sightings/Distressed Forum._


----------

